# Need A+ exam voucher!



## breaksguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Does anyone have a voucher for the A+ about to expire? I need to save some money. If anyone can help, PLEASE let me know. 

Thank you so much
breaksguy


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Could you explain more what you are looking for here as I don't think anyone has a clue which is why you have no answers.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

See other post to Rich http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f30/a-study-guide-664252.html


----------



## breaksguy (Sep 30, 2012)

sorry, didn't know it would be that confusing. I need to take my A+ exam for 701 and 702. I am ready for the 701. Does anyone have a voucher for sale? It is my understanding many people wait to take the class and then it ends up expiring on them. These people tend to sell the voucher off cheap since there is little time left to talk the exam. 

if you know anyone in this situation and would like to sell me your voucher, please let me know. I am trying to save money. I am very poor. thank you


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Not something we have seen here as far as I know


----------



## breaksguy (Sep 30, 2012)

I told my teacher today I was having trouble locating a cheaper voucher and she said it might be due to the increased popularity of an A+ cert. I guess a few years ago, it was common for people to take the class, but not take the test and then try to sell the voucher for half price. oh well. guess I have to pony up


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

breaksguy said:


> I told my teacher today I was having trouble locating a cheaper voucher and she said it might be due to the increased popularity of an A+ cert. I guess a few years ago, it was common for people to take the class, but not take the test and then try to sell the voucher for half price. oh well. guess I have to pony up


Consider it a worthwhile investment in your career. 

Best of luck to you!


----------



## breaksguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Already laid out $2500 for the A+/Net+ bootcamp so I am definitely committed. Just ran out of cash is all!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

breaksguy said:


> Already laid out $2500 for the A+/Net+ bootcamp so I am definitely committed. Just ran out of cash is all!


you paid for the A+ and N+? Bad idea imo when you can self study.

Why not look on web sites that sell vouchers such as CompTIA Vouchers - A+ Certification Exam CompTIA Voucher Test Discount at Prometric / VUE Testing Centers


----------



## breaksguy (Sep 30, 2012)

spending money on education is NEVER a bad idea. 

I personally learn better in a classroom setting. I need to ask questions, meet classmates, network, get real world perspectives, etc. All things you do not get from self-study. 

Maybe future classes, I will consider it, but for me to get started, I thought it was a great investment.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

You can ask questions on websites such as this and others from peoplewho have done these certifications. There are websites such as proffessor messor who does full free video tutorials for the A+,N+ and 70-680.

One thing I must add and I am not trying to be disrespectful but when you work in IT especially in a support environment you need to be able to learn and take things in without anyone helping you or with basic information so learning by self study can help prepare you for those sort of situations.

In IT you learn by doing and you learn by screwing things up or getting very close to screwing things up.

Good luck with your certs.


----------



## aareleb (Nov 20, 2011)

As greenbrucelee said Professor Messor is a great source to help study for the A+ exams but nothing is better then learning by hands on.


----------

